# Unlucky birth!!!!



## Zacjosh (Apr 14, 2012)

HEY GUYS . My name is Joshua nicholas vanhaltren. I have a girl dog called Lovita. we love her so much. she was going to give birth. she gave birth totally 6. and only 1 was born alive. all the 5 died. we dont know why. we were very very sad. the puppy was born at 12 april 2012.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm sorry she had so many problems.
Was this a planned breeding? 
How old is she? This was her first litter?


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

so sad, sorry for your loss, it must have been heartbreaking


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It is hard to lose puppies. The one that is left will need special care as she is an only. Her mother may pay too much attention to her, cleaning and not let her feed. You need to be proactive and if she does not start gaining weight after 24 - 36 hours, you need to stay there every two hours and make sure the puppy is suckling.

She does not have a litter to keep her warm. If you have a heat lamp, be sure that a corner of the whelping box is warm for her, and put a clean stuffed toy in there as well if the bitch does not get too excited about it and pull it out. 

I kept Odessa with Cupcake the entire 8 weeks as she was an awesome mother and took the place of the litter in teaching her dog-behavior. 

Please weigh the puppy twice a day and mark her weight. She will probably lose a little as she drinks the colostrum, but then she needs to gain. A small cheap kitchen scale from walmart is sufficient. 

Also keep a very close eye on your bitch, if she goes off her feed or seems to feel malaise -- just do it, take her temperature twice a day and if she goes up near 104 call the vet quick. If the puppies came out dead, she may still have a dead one in there and that can kill her. You do not want to lose your bitch. If possible have her x-rayed now to see if she has retained a puppy. Also you might want to pick up the supplies for tube feeding just in case and as the vet to show you how to do it, if it becomes necessary.

Good luck.


----------



## Zacjosh (Apr 14, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> I'm sorry she had so many problems.
> Was this a planned breeding?
> How old is she? This was her first litter?


yea this was her first litter.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Selzer has good advice. Only thing I would change is if her temp starts approaching 103 I would be worrying and have her to the vets. 

Very sorry about the loss of the pups. It happens, but still rather upsetting to all concerned.


----------

